# future plans



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Here are some recently acquired toppers for future canes, walking and hiking sticks. Now if my hand heals in time I plan to implement them before winter.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Presumably the humming bird is for really brisk walks and the snail for very leisurely walks.

They should make some very cool sticks!


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

dww2 said:


> Presumably the humming bird is for really brisk walks and the snail for very leisurely walks.
> 
> They should make some very cool sticks!


and the door knob is to motivate me to go out the door!


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

Finished one so far.


----------



## valky307 (Nov 23, 2021)

I cut off the sharp end of the snail but it left me with a gap hole in the brass so I'm not sure what I can do with it.
I might be able to make it a topper for a hiking stick but not sure.
As far as the hummingbird goes I think my wife will want it placed in her flower garden on a brass stem.


----------

